# Anyone want to play with experienced rock band?



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

These guys are lookin to go on the road and play some shows. Awesome music. Not really as popular as they should be. Anyone in eastern Canada want to play with this Halifax band?

www.myspace.com/brokenohmsmusic

Also, comments would be completely awesome.


----------

